

Yahoo's WHOIS records borked? - mgkimsal
http://gyazo.com/970f451e6f7d12fd1866eb747b8966ca

======
mgkimsal
I don't quite get it - is this some weird hack people do to get their domains
in to whois listings for other companies?

Is this just whois spam, or is there something more going on?

------
PythonDeveloper
no, it's not. That's a digest response. You need to redo the lookup as
=yahoo.com to get their record:

#whois =yahoo.com

(scroll to bottom for yahoo.com listing)

Whois Server Version 2.0

Domain names in the .com and .net domains can now be registered with many
different competing registrars. Go to <http://www.internic.net> for detailed
information.

    
    
       Server Name: YAHOO.COM.ZZZZZZZ.GET.ONE.MILLION.DOLLARS.AT.WWW.UNIMUNDI.COM
       IP Address: 209.126.190.70
       Registrar: DIRECTI INTERNET SOLUTIONS PVT. LTD. D/B/A PUBLICDOMAINREGISTRY.COM
       Whois Server: whois.PublicDomainRegistry.com
       Referral URL: http://www.PublicDomainRegistry.com
    
       Server Name: YAHOO.COM.ZZZZZZ.MORE.INFO.AT.WWW.BEYONDWHOIS.COM
       IP Address: 203.36.226.2
       Registrar: TUCOWS.COM CO.
       Whois Server: whois.tucows.com
       Referral URL: http://domainhelp.opensrs.net
    
       Server Name: YAHOO.COM.ZZZZZ.GET.LAID.AT.WWW.SWINGINGCOMMUNITY.COM
       IP Address: 69.41.185.196
       Registrar: TUCOWS.COM CO.
       Whois Server: whois.tucows.com
       Referral URL: http://domainhelp.opensrs.net
    
       Server Name: YAHOO.COM.ZOMBIED.AND.HACKED.BY.WWW.WEB-HACK.COM
       IP Address: 217.107.217.167
       Registrar: DOMAINCONTEXT, INC.
       Whois Server: whois.domaincontext.com
       Referral URL: http://www.domaincontext.com
    
       Server Name: YAHOO.COM.VN
       Registrar: MELBOURNE IT, LTD. D/B/A INTERNET NAMES WORLDWIDE
       Whois Server: whois.melbourneit.com
       Referral URL: http://www.melbourneit.com
    
       Server Name: YAHOO.COM.VIRGINCHASSIS.COM
       IP Address: 66.218.71.205
       Registrar: DOTSTER, INC.
       Whois Server: whois.dotster.com
       Referral URL: http://www.dotster.com
    
       Server Name: YAHOO.COM.TWIXTEARS.COM
       IP Address: 66.218.71.205
       Registrar: DOTSTER, INC.
       Whois Server: whois.dotster.com
       Referral URL: http://www.dotster.com
    
       Server Name: YAHOO.COM.TW
       Registrar: GODADDY.COM, INC.
       Whois Server: whois.godaddy.com
       Referral URL: http://registrar.godaddy.com
    
       Server Name: YAHOO.COM.SINGERPAT.COM
       IP Address: 98.136.43.32
       IP Address: 66.196.84.168
       Registrar: GODADDY.COM, INC.
       Whois Server: whois.godaddy.com
       Referral URL: http://registrar.godaddy.com
    
       Server Name: YAHOO.COM.SG
       Registrar: DOTSTER, INC.
       Whois Server: whois.dotster.com
       Referral URL: http://www.dotster.com
    
       Server Name: YAHOO.COM.MX
       Registrar: DIRECTI INTERNET SOLUTIONS PVT. LTD. D/B/A PUBLICDOMAINREGISTRY.COM
       Whois Server: whois.PublicDomainRegistry.com
       Referral URL: http://www.PublicDomainRegistry.com
    
       Server Name: YAHOO.COM.MORE.INFO.AT.WWW.BEYONDWHOIS.COM
       IP Address: 203.36.226.2
       Registrar: TUCOWS.COM CO.
       Whois Server: whois.tucows.com
       Referral URL: http://domainhelp.opensrs.net
    
       Server Name: YAHOO.COM.JTNELECTRIC.COM
       IP Address: 66.218.71.205
       IP Address: 216.109.116.20
       Registrar: GODADDY.COM, INC.
       Whois Server: whois.godaddy.com
       Referral URL: http://registrar.godaddy.com
    
       Server Name: YAHOO.COM.IS.N0T.AS.1337.AS.SEARCH.GULLI.COM
       IP Address: 80.190.192.24
       Registrar: EPAG DOMAINSERVICES GMBH
       Whois Server: whois.enterprice.net
       Referral URL: http://www.enterprice.net
    
       Server Name: YAHOO.COM.HK
       Registrar: ENOM, INC.
       Whois Server: whois.enom.com
       Referral URL: http://www.enom.com
    
       Server Name: YAHOO.COM.ELPOV.COM
       IP Address: 66.21.71.205
       Registrar: FASTDOMAIN, INC.
       Whois Server: whois.fastdomain.com
       Referral URL: http://www.fastdomain.com
    
       Server Name: YAHOO.COM.EATINGFORJOY.NET
       IP Address: 66.218.71.205
       Registrar: MYDOMAIN, INC.
       Whois Server: whois.dotster.com
       Referral URL: http://www.dotster.com
    
       Server Name: YAHOO.COM.DUVALMANIA.COM
       IP Address: 98.136.43.32
       Registrar: GODADDY.COM, INC.
       Whois Server: whois.godaddy.com
       Referral URL: http://registrar.godaddy.com
    
       Server Name: YAHOO.COM.DALLARIVA.COM
       IP Address: 66.218.71.205
       Registrar: DOTSTER, INC.
       Whois Server: whois.dotster.com
       Referral URL: http://www.dotster.com
    
       Server Name: YAHOO.COM.CN
       Registrar: BEIJING INNOVATIVE LINKAGE TECHNOLOGY LTD. DBA DNS.COM.CN
       Whois Server: whois.dns.com.cn
       Referral URL: http://www.dns.com.cn
    
       Server Name: YAHOO.COM.CHRISIMAMURAPHOTOWORKS.COM
       IP Address: 66.218.71.205
       Registrar: TUCOWS.COM CO.
       Whois Server: whois.tucows.com
       Referral URL: http://domainhelp.opensrs.net
    
       Server Name: YAHOO.COM.BR
       Registrar: ENOM, INC.
       Whois Server: whois.enom.com
       Referral URL: http://www.enom.com
    
       Server Name: YAHOO.COM.BGPETERSON.COM
       IP Address: 66.218.71.205
       Registrar: DOTSTER, INC.
       Whois Server: whois.dotster.com
       Referral URL: http://www.dotster.com
    
       Server Name: YAHOO.COM.AU
       Registrar: WILD WEST DOMAINS, INC.
       Whois Server: whois.wildwestdomains.com
       Referral URL: http://www.wildwestdomains.com
    
       Server Name: YAHOO.COM.ACCUTAXSERVICES.COM
       IP Address: 98.136.43.32
       IP Address: 66.196.84.168
       Registrar: WILD WEST DOMAINS, INC.
       Whois Server: whois.wildwestdomains.com
       Referral URL: http://www.wildwestdomains.com
    
       Domain Name: YAHOO.COM
       Registrar: MARKMONITOR INC.
       Whois Server: whois.markmonitor.com
       Referral URL: http://www.markmonitor.com
       Name Server: NS1.YAHOO.COM
       Name Server: NS2.YAHOO.COM
       Name Server: NS3.YAHOO.COM
       Name Server: NS4.YAHOO.COM
       Name Server: NS5.YAHOO.COM
       Status: clientDeleteProhibited
       Status: clientTransferProhibited
       Status: clientUpdateProhibited
       Status: serverDeleteProhibited
       Status: serverTransferProhibited
       Status: serverUpdateProhibited
       Updated Date: 30-nov-2011
       Creation Date: 18-jan-1995
       Expiration Date: 19-jan-2012

~~~
mgkimsal
Thanks. Just very odd - hadn't ever seen a whois record that looked like that.
:/

